# Mink mistake



## Trapper25 (Jan 18, 2008)

When skinning a mink, I accidentaly cut the last 4 or 5 inches of the tail off. This was a big male mink, that in my part of the country would bring 10 dollars. How much money will be docked off because of the shorter tail? Trapping in arkansas. Thanks


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Go with it man.....I cut about 6" off the tail of my first grey fox last year.  Your gonna probably be docked some. What part of the mink does the garment industry use? They may use the backs, it may be no big deal? Just consider it lesson learned......I have not messed one up since. Trapping is up and down, on and off, bittersweet, take the good with the bad, it builds your patience and character, or it breaks you. Sell that mink, take it on the chin if you have to, or you could always tan it and make something cool with it......I have never caught amink but sure would like to. Good Luck! Rangeman


----------

